
The US should be very worried about the drone attacks on Russia's bases in Syria - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/us-should-worry-about-russia-syria-base-drone-attacks-2018-1
======
yohann305
i keep looking at that drone photo, it looks like the drone was hand made in
the 70's from a carpenter's wood leftovers...seriously...

